# Due Date August 6th 2013 Anyone?



## lsmarie143

Hey Ladies. I am new to this thread. We've been in TTC for 3 months. We finally got our faint positive early this morning. 

I was just curious if there is anyone due August 2013. 
I'd love to have buddies to share this journey with.


----------



## Jcliff

There is already August due dates? Wow! Congrats!


----------



## lsmarie143

There sure are! Thank you and Congrats to you too!


----------



## Barhanita

We have a whole board of August mommas! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1461185-august-mommas-2013-a.html


----------



## lsmarie143

Barhanita said:


> We have a whole board of August mommas!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1461185-august-mommas-2013-a.html

Wow Awesome! Heading over there now! Thank you!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I'm due august 6th too :)


----------



## butterflywolf

July 30, 2013


----------



## lsmarie143

RebaRezzelba said:


> I'm due august 6th too :)

Awesome! Nice to meet you!


----------



## lsmarie143

butterflywolf said:


> July 30, 2013

Congratulations Butterfly! Nice to meet you!


----------



## JillE87

*waves*

I am 5 weeks today and showing due 3 August!!!


----------



## bubbles82

FF shows my due date as August 6th too, but I'm still not convinced I'm actually pregnant! Had kind of faint positives on FRER 16 and 17dpo, but nothing showing on other tests!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Around aug 9th!

Just found out today!


----------



## lsmarie143

MrsTurner2012 said:


> Around aug 9th!
> 
> Just found out today!

WOOHOO! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## lsmarie143

bubbles82 said:


> FF shows my due date as August 6th too, but I'm still not convinced I'm actually pregnant! Had kind of faint positives on FRER 16 and 17dpo, but nothing showing on other tests!

The cheap ones showed negative for me too. But the FRER showed a faint positive. Testing again tomorrow morning to see progression. I read somewhere on here that every two days your progesterone doubles.


----------



## lsmarie143

JillE87 said:


> *waves*
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and showing due 3 August!!!

Awesome! Congrats! My DD was due Aug 3rd. She was a week late.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am due August 6th. Tested positive on 23 November, 4 days before period was due. 4w4d today and feel my chest growing!!! No morning sickness, phew :) how are you girls feeling?


----------



## bethtastic

lsmarie143 said:


> Hey Ladies. I am new to this thread. We've been in TTC for 3 months. We finally got our faint positive early this morning.
> 
> I was just curious if there is anyone due August 2013.
> I'd love to have buddies to share this journey with.

I am due August 4th!!! Lets be friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetkat

bethtastic said:


> lsmarie143 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. I am new to this thread. We've been in TTC for 3 months. We finally got our faint positive early this morning.
> 
> I was just curious if there is anyone due August 2013.
> I'd love to have buddies to share this journey with.
> 
> I am due August 4th!!! Lets be friends. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yey, let's be friends ;)


----------



## lsmarie143

Hey Ladies! Congratulations of your :bfp:

I tested 2 days after AF was to show up. Today I am starting to feel my BB's hurt...like a sharp pain. My husband thinks I'm crazy for grabbing them and yelling OW! -lol- Also been having the pulling twinges in my lower belly. 

How have yall been doing?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I've had the shooting pains in my boobs too.lots of twinges and dull back ache
My appetite goes as well when I'm preg!


----------



## JillE87

lsmarie143 said:


> JillE87 said:
> 
> 
> *waves*
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and showing due 3 August!!!
> 
> Awesome! Congrats! My DD was due Aug 3rd. She was a week late.Click to expand...

Oh lord! LOL... If that happens I'd deliver on my mother's birthday.. I'm sure she'd be happy, she's already thrilled I'm having a little Leo!


----------



## lovestory

Congrats to all of you! We are due August 6 if all goes well! We starting trying 3 weeks ago assuming it would take a little time...(which was okay since we have a 13 month old) but here we are 3 weeks later! 
Good luck to you all! If its your first, it an amazing journey!
To those if you with other kids, is it hard not to compare pregnancies? By this time with my daughter, I know I got nauseous with smells...even this early so I hope they are just different and its not low hormones or something! Perhaps it's just too early! I didn't feel really sick until 6 weeks last time so hoping that this one goes easy on me !


----------



## atleastthree

Hey lsmarie143! I got my positive this morning (1st Dec) and according to calculations, my due date is 8th August... My first doctor's appointment is scheduled for 19th Dec... I have really bad gas! I still can't believe that no period has come and I there is still that fear lurking round, BUT I'm not gonna give in to it! I got by BFP 3 days past AF due date. How are you feeling?


----------



## lsmarie143

Welcome ladies!!!

Lovestory: So much for taking a long time huh?! Congratulations! I'm saying NO WAY to morning sickness too! With my other two kiddos it came around 7-8 weeks. But this time it's gong to stay away ;)

atleastthree: Welcome Hun!! I have really bad gas too! And Bloating omg! Been going to the potty alot! My BB's have been having hurting...not like a constant pain but like a lightning bolt. Hubby thinks I'm crazy grabbing them and yelping.

MrsTurner: I have the dull back pain too. Its mainly on my left side. I'm trying not to read much into it right now. But, if it gets worse I will be calling the doc.


----------



## onebumpplease

JillE87 said:


> *waves*
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and showing due 3 August!!!

Me too, due date 3rd August. I have had little bits of brown spotting on and off this week (I know it's not always a bad sign). Trying my best to remain calm.

I've been ravenous, have very sore BB and super tired!


----------



## lovestory

Onebump-

I have had the same brown spotting. The nurse who called to tell me I was pregnant said that's very common around the time your first period was missed.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope you are all well ladies :). I have been watching teen mum and slobbish :). No morning sickness and bloating not as bad as before :). Hope you are all well.


----------



## Sweetkat

Omg, I have been so forgetful, crazy. Put the ice cream in the fridge (instead of freezer), nearly left my bag at the restaurant (until my oh pointed it out), left home without my keys (oh had to ring me and tell me) and I am sure lots of other things which I can't remember!! Any of you having this issue?


----------



## lsmarie143

That's normal for me! LOL!


----------



## mrsmacdonald

Also due 3rd August :D


----------



## bubbles82

Think I'm out already :(

Started with very watery pale pink spotting yesterday which went away, but had very light brown discharge this morning, followed this afternoon by bleeding which has gradually got heavier. It's even heavier than my usual AF and darker now too :(

Good luck to the rest of you x


----------



## Lellow

Im due August 8th - Seems ages away but i bet it'll fly by.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Ha! I've already claimed some of my stupidity today to be baby brain! My husband didn't believe me & said I was just making it up as an excuse for being so forgetful! Ha ha


----------



## JillE87

onebumpplease said:


> JillE87 said:
> 
> 
> *waves*
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and showing due 3 August!!!
> 
> Me too, due date 3rd August. I have had little bits of brown spotting on and off this week (I know it's not always a bad sign). Trying my best to remain calm.
> 
> I've been ravenous, have very sore BB and super tired!Click to expand...


My BBs have been unbelievably sore as of late.. I used to do cardio 6x/wk and cannot get past a steady walk my boobs are so sore!
Between that and the gas I'm feeling super sexy! lol
Yay for being same-delivery-date bump buddies!


----------



## JillE87

mrsmacdonald said:


> Also due 3rd August :D

Yay another August 3rd-er!!!
:happydance:


----------



## anorak

3rd of August for me! Hello!


----------



## Sweetkat

lsmarie143 said:


> That's normal for me! LOL!

I literally feel like am in drugs or something. Lol. Although haven't had anything stronger than water ever since found out :)


----------



## JillE87

bubbles82 said:


> Think I'm out already :(
> 
> Started with very watery pale pink spotting yesterday which went away, but had very light brown discharge this morning, followed this afternoon by bleeding which has gradually got heavier. It's even heavier than my usual AF and darker now too :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you x


Oh no.. How far along we're you? Have you called your doctor!?


----------



## JillE87

anorak said:


> 3rd of August for me! Hello!

August 3rd keeps on getting more-and-more people! lol... I guess everyone was feeling extra frisky at the beginning of November! lol


----------



## Sweetkat

bubbles82 said:


> Think I'm out already :(
> 
> Started with very watery pale pink spotting yesterday which went away, but had very light brown discharge this morning, followed this afternoon by bleeding which has gradually got heavier. It's even heavier than my usual AF and darker now too :(
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you x

Some people have periods throughout their pregnancy. It doesn't mean anything is wrong so please try not to stress. It will be ok. We are keeping it crossed for you here :) I am certain will be ok :)


----------



## Sweetkat

MrsTurner2012 said:


> Ha! I've already claimed some of my stupidity today to be baby brain! My husband didn't believe me & said I was just making it up as an excuse for being so forgetful! Ha ha

It's weird, isn't it? I have never walked out of anywhere without my bag and I did that the other day. Must be the hormones :)


----------



## anorak

JillE87 said:


> anorak said:
> 
> 
> 3rd of August for me! Hello!
> 
> August 3rd keeps on getting more-and-more people! lol... I guess everyone was feeling extra frisky at the beginning of November! lolClick to expand...

Hehe! :winkwink::blush:


----------



## shychigirl

FF says I am due Aug 7th! Though I'm hoping it comes a little early, in July. Our family already has so many August birthdays.


----------



## benjismom

Just want to say hello... i am yet ANOTHER august 3rd'er :)


----------



## anchor08

Hi everyone, I was stalking TTC threads for a while but now that I got my very faint line yesterday and faint but obvious line this morning, I'm in! Different calculators say August 9-11 for me, so right there with the rest of you. Congratulations to all!


----------



## MzMcCray

im due august 6th :)


----------



## Giftmum

my due date is 4th Aug.


----------



## lsmarie143

Congratulations Ladies and Welcome!!!

Hop over to this thread where there are a ton of August Babies floating around.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...re-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html

:happydance:


----------



## pola17

:hi: Can I join?

Im due August 7th! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies due august 8 and can't believe it. Took 19 months to to this point and now I keep thinking how short nine months is. But dh and are on cloud 9:cloud9:

As for symptoms all I have is gotta pee like crazy and am hungry all the time! (Oh and really gassy) but I try not to tell other people about that one.


----------



## MzMcCray

hi Mattsgirl it took my husband and i a year... i cant believe it and im nervous somethings going to happen trying to only think positive ive had reall bad acid reflux and have to pee what seems like every couple of minutes


----------



## Mattsgirl

I thought I had to pee alot the last couple days but now that I know I'm pregnant my brain sent a signal to my bladder that its supposed to need to go alot more. I went to the bathroom last night and in the 2 minutes it took me to get changed and lay down in bed I couldn't remember if I had pee'd yet because I had to go so bad. I'm thankful for the few symptoms that I have because its helping it feel real. I just can't wait to see it and hear the heartbeat.


----------



## MzMcCray

yea me too it makes it seem real i cant to actually see something my first appt isnt until the 10th of january when is yours?


----------



## lsmarie143

Welp ladies...It looks like I am out for August. Had a gush of blood today and went to the doctor and they done Ultrasound and it showed nothing but a few small cyst on my ovaries then I had to go for blood work and it showed negative for Pregnancy. Doc said that my period was more than likely late. I guess its back to baby making after this cycle.

PS. Congratulations to the new comers!


----------



## shychigirl

lsmarie143 said:


> Welp ladies...It looks like I am out for August. Had a gush of blood today and went to the doctor and they done Ultrasound and it showed nothing but a few small cyst on my ovaries then I had to go for blood work and it showed negative for Pregnancy. Doc said that my period was more than likely late. I guess its back to baby making after this cycle.
> 
> PS. Congratulations to the new comers!

sorry for your loss :(


----------



## anchor08

So sorry to hear that, lots of hugs.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Oh Lisa so sorry to hear that - take care :hugs:


----------



## lsmarie143

Thanks Ladies! Yall have been wonderful! Once this Witch is over we will definitely be getting the groove back. :haha:

H&H 9 months to each and everyone of you guys! I will be back to let you guy know of the good news once it's time!

:hug: ALL AROUND!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry Ismarie143 I can't imagine going through that.


----------



## Mattsgirl

MzMcCray said:


> yea me too it makes it seem real i cant to actually see something my first appt isnt until the 10th of january when is yours?

I know this is bad but I haven't made an appointment yet. I'm hoping to sometime this week. But it'll probably be around the same time. We're trying to figure out what our best option is because our insurance company decided that they didn't want to be affiliated with the hospital in town so we would have to drive a half an hour to appointments and to deliver the baby. So we're trying to see if we have another option. But at the same time I really like the doctor I have so might just suck it up and do that.


----------



## pola17

Hey gals... I think Im out... got my hcg levels results, and got
Progesterone 12.37, and hcg 130

I think its too low! :cry:

Too good to be true! :cry:


----------



## lovestory

Pola- Sorry to hear that. Are you sure they are too low? I got mine tested twice already and just on Monday they were 350 (which seemed really low to me too), but they had doubled like they should have. 

lsmarie-Also so sorry to hear about your pregnancy. Good luck with the coming months!!! 

Hows everyone feeling? I have been on the other sight with all the August babies, but I can NOT keep up! There are way too many girls on there and I don't like to spend my daughters naptimes catching up!!! Will any of you stay on this tread?!!?

I have not had ANY (NONE) symptoms and with my daughter I was very sick by now so getting levels checked periodically and hopefully an ultrasound next week before we leave the country for a couple weeks! Hopefully all is well and just a different pregnancy for a different baby!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies

Pola - sorry to hear that - I don't really know much about blood levels but hoping it's all Okay. :hugs: 

Lovestory - I can't keep up with the ladies on the other thread either - too many and too many conversations going on - think ill stay here :) 

I'm also symptom less - slightly worried about that but trying to rem back to my 1st and think I was the same - nothing til 6weeks and it only lasted til 8 weeks


----------



## pola17

Thanks, girls!

My doctor said it was a little bit too low, but he said the progesterone levels are nice, so he asked me to get another blood test tomorrow (after 48 hours), and if the numbers are the double, that should be good news, and he wants to re confirm next week during an scan, that is not an ectopic!

Thank you for your replies! I really appreciate, as Im very scared! :cry: DH is so sad!


----------



## anchor08

lovestory said:


> Pola- Sorry to hear that. Are you sure they are too low? I got mine tested twice already and just on Monday they were 350 (which seemed really low to me too), but they had doubled like they should have.
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? I have been on the other sight with all the August babies, but I can NOT keep up! There are way too many girls on there and I don't like to spend my daughters naptimes catching up!!! Will any of you stay on this tread?!!?

I would love to keep this thread going with a smaller number of us! I'm also on the other thread, but it is hard to keep up. I'm doing it right now because it's all that I can think about, but at some point I'll have to get on with life! :)

Pola, lots of hugs, and don't give up hope! It must be so scary, and I can't imagine what you're going through, but as others have said I think on this thread (or maybe the other one), hcg levels can vary a lot from person to person, but the rate of increase is the more important indicator, so fingers crossed you'll get great news after the next test!


----------



## pola17

Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## lovestory

How is everyone doing?? I started feeling sick for the first time yesterday and then today throughout the day... Just hoping it doesn't get as bad as it was with my first. ALTHOUGH, it gives me more hope that our daughter will have a baby SISTER! They will be 21 months apart.

Has anyone told family/friends? We are going to tell our parents this week. We are flying to England to see hubby's family and our daughter will be wearing a big sister shirt when we get off the plane! It will be pretty cute. We figure, we would tell them if something went wrong anyway so we wanted to let them know.

Hope you're all feeling well! And if not, it's for an amazing outcome!


----------



## pola17

Awwww I like the idea of how youre telling your DH's family. 

I don't want to say yet. As my hcg is too low yet, next week we'll discover if it is an ectopic, or we're just earlier than expected! :)


----------



## Xxenssial

wow august babies already lol.


----------



## Halliwell

Hi everyone!! I am due 16th of August and so very excited!!


----------



## lovestory

Pola- my levels were lowish too but doubling as they should be! My period was a week early the month we got pregnant so we don't really know our due date. Hopefully the little one just implanted later than you thought!!


----------



## pola17

Thanks! Problem is that im not doubling!

So far, I've had 2 tests: the first result came on 130 and the next one, 2 days later came on 195. 

However, I do not have severe cramping and i have never bled or even had spotting. 

I don't know what to think anymore :cry: I try to stay positive, but at moments it's very hard!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola I really hope everything turns out ok and your little baby is perfect.

I agree there is way to much going on in the other thread. I like the small groups alot better. I'm not able to get on very often and when I do I don't want to waste 2 hours trying to catch up on everything.Right now I'm still exhausted and starving all the time! The last couple night I've been getting really nauseous right as I lay down to go to sleep. Hoping that it stays that way and I don't get really sick like my sis is. I called my insurance company today to make sure what was covered and what I was gonna have to pay for (we normally have a copay of $25 whenever I see a doctor) but thankfully all prenatal care is covered 100% by insurance, no copay, and when we go to the hospital to deliver the baby its 100% covered as well. So the only thing we have to pay for is lab work. And thats only $10 dollars for every trip to the lab.(not every test) So needless to say I am very happy right now. We were scared we were gonna have to pay the copay every time plus a couple thousand at the hospital. So yay for good news!! Now I just need to make my first appointment.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh and also has anybody else noticed TMI their nipples turning brown? That seems really weird to me.


----------



## pola17

My nipples are darker as well! Lol! And they look different!
I'm still on bed rest, but hanging in there!
Unfortunattlelly got a yeast infection (ewww) but my doctor prescribed something already!

I have an ultrasound appointment on Wednesday! Hope hcg ate rising and there isn't an ectopic!!!

I prefer a smaller group as well. Catching up is a pain in the butt. So many girls post in there, that when I told about my problem, I got ignored, but it's not their fault... It just that many pages come up, that you go to the last page and continue!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Mattsgirl - yeah my nipples were nearly black when I had my 1st (and so round too - covered the whole boob lol) but I haven't noticed them changing yet with no2 - think it's still early days - dint thunk they changed til 12 wks approx with no1! 

Pola - hopefully you get good results on Wednesday - fingers crossed :hugs:

As for me - sick as a dog these Past few days - no vomitting thankfully but just want to curl up on the couch and chill but I've got a 16 month old so that's not gonna happen :wacko:


----------



## pola17

Thanks! I'm surprised most of the times, I'm positive! I'll let you know as soon as I know something!

:flower:


----------



## anchor08

Pola, it does sound like you're positive, which is great! It must be so hard right now, but I hope you can stay that way and expect good news. We're all pulling for you!

Right now I have the "problem" that the rest of you probably wish you had -- not enough symptoms. I know that's not necessarily a bad sign, but it feels like the days are ticking by so slowly, I wish I had more certainty that something was actually happening. I probably won't see a doctor until early-mid January, which just feels like a really long time of not knowing what's going on. I'm really trying to just enjoy these days of not feeling sick, though, because it could hit at any time.


----------



## pola17

anchor08 said:


> Pola, it does sound like you're positive, which is great! It must be so hard right now, but I hope you can stay that way and expect good news. We're all pulling for you!
> 
> Right now I have the "problem" that the rest of you probably wish you had -- not enough symptoms. I know that's not necessarily a bad sign, but it feels like the days are ticking by so slowly, I wish I had more certainty that something was actually happening. I probably won't see a doctor until early-mid January, which just feels like a really long time of not knowing what's going on. I'm really trying to just enjoy these days of not feeling sick, though, because it could hit at any time.

Thanks! It's hard to stay positive, but I do my best!

Symptoms sucks, but like you said its a way to "feel pregnant"
I'm sure your little bean is just fine! 
I wish time could fly as well!!! :hugs:


----------



## tmctavish

*Hi all, I'm expecting on 6th August by my calculations  Congrats all! 

What is everyone feeling like/eating like? xx*


----------



## tmctavish

Wishing you lots of luck & love Pola17 xx


----------



## pola17

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## benjismom

Hey guys, I havent logged on in quite a while... dont worry about the no symptoms thing... i was too... then wham.. ive been puking since friday night.. its simmered down now since ive been eating foods to reduce it.... but it came out of nowhere.... its different though with my first i felt queazy before but with this one its like "oh okay im gong to puke in a second" walk to bathroom and do it, get up and its like it never happened or its no big deal. lol i have very laid back morning sickness I guess haha :shrug:

Other than that,, my fatigue has calmed down now i dont have to nap every 5 minutes and my cravings are settling down at least I'm craving healthy food now BUT my blood tests came back yesterday and I have Hyperthyroidism my mom had it after i was born and she had weight problems I'm praying that I don't gain weight over this and have a lifelong problem like my mama... Doc said its not too bad, they just want to take extra caution as I'm pregnant. other than that im very healthy and everything is looking great..

OOH and ladies, I HAVE MY ULTRASOUND IN 9 DAYS (Dec 20th) :D woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## benjismom

Just out of shear curiosity... What medical method are you using? Midwife? Family Doctor? OBGYN? 

I have a midwife intake appointment on January 7th :) Im excited!


----------



## pola17

yay! You have an ultrasound soon! :happydance:

Im seeing my OB/GYN :)


----------



## kat.o

Hi 

Congratulations

I'm due on the 17th August 2013.

Be great to share our journey.


----------



## benjismom

kat.o said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> I'm due on the 17th August 2013.
> 
> Be great to share our journey.

17th is a Great day to be due thats my moms birthday :) all the women are all august babies in the family (aug 7th, aug 14th, aug 17th, aug 21st) haha


----------



## pola17

BTW does anyone feel itching on belly and breasts???
I want to scratch so badly! It's been 2 days!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I don't feel itchy my boobs just hurt like crazy. Me and the stairs are not getting along right now. I think I might need a better bra. 
I tried to make my appointment today but apparently I need a positive pregnancy test from their lab before they will make any appointment. So I'll be doing that tomorrow morning. I'm just so ready to have my first appointment and hear a doctor say that everything is fine and my baby is healthy. Or at least be able to take the steps to make it healthy.


----------



## pola17

Awesome! I've been wearing a sports bra... It helped with my boobies in pain! Also, they were about to pop out of my bra! :rofl:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I feel itchy every night in bed - like an under the skin itch - keeps me awake for ages. 

And I'm feeling sick now this past week nearly - didn't even have dinner tonight - poor DH went out and bought steak, pepper sauce, peas & spuds and a lovely dessert and I couldn't even think about eating - so he didn't eat either. I just had rice krispies to keep the hunger off tonight! Hopefully be up for steak tomorrow


----------



## benjismom

aww hunni :( yeah i dont feel like eating at ALL tonight we didnt made dinner, but i know DH is hungry.. i REALLY want cheese cake and mashed potatoes though so that might happen hahha:blush:


----------



## Halliwell

Hi ladies,

Oh im so excited.. Im booking myself in for my first appointment as I will be 6 weeks by the end of next week. Has anyone else had there first appointments? can you tell me what happens? I knwo its a standard blood test and ultrasound but anything else??
Im excited and so nervous!!

I havent had much morning sickness these past two days just massive bloating d this morning it really felt like my stomach was streching.. such a cool feeling! That ad I cant stop eating.. if I eat to much im bloated for ages but Ive found if i just eat in small amounts every couple of hours I dont bloat as much. I have been waking up to pee about 3 times a night too! pretty anoying but it makes me smile. How is everyone?


----------



## benjismom

Halliwell said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Oh im so excited.. Im booking myself in for my first appointment as I will be 6 weeks by the end of next week. Has anyone else had there first appointments? can you tell me what happens? I knwo its a standard blood test and ultrasound but anything else??
> Im excited and so nervous!!
> 
> I havent had much morning sickness these past two days just massive bloating d this morning it really felt like my stomach was streching.. such a cool feeling! That ad I cant stop eating.. if I eat to much im bloated for ages but Ive found if i just eat in small amounts every couple of hours I dont bloat as much. I have been waking up to pee about 3 times a night too! pretty anoying but it makes me smile. How is everyone?


If its a new doctor they will go over your and your SO's family health history, you will get a LOT of blood taken I had about 8 viles had to lay down cause i was dizzy oh and be prepared for a urine sample I needed to give one and I didnt know!.. so i had to sit around the lab for an hour until i had to pee. I had mine at 4 weeks when I found out with my family doctor so she booked my ultrasound for 8 weeks (next week!)

Theres not much too the first appointment but lots of tests and questions

Good luck!!


----------



## lovestory

Benji- maybe you're having a girl!! I was that way with my daughter and so far just a little nausea here and there. 

Anchor- do not worry about lack of symptoms. I don't really have any either and have been getting my levels checked and they are really good so you can be symptom free! Also, it could hit you at any moment too. 

Pola- hope the scan went well?!

I have a scan today to check for heartbeat before we leave for UK tomorrow! Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## pola17

My scan is at 2:30pm! 
They have taken my blood sample at 8am. 
The nurses in this hospital are such sweet hearts! They're giving me the results by 10am. There's a chapel in the clinic, so I'm considering to go and pray!!!

I'll update you as soon as I know something! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Test results: 
Expected hcg: 1530 (if it doubled from last Thursday when I was 195)
Results: 1600
Dr says that it will be confirmed I might not have an ectopic on this afternoon's ultrasound.
I'll pray for baby to be in the right place... But do usually hcg double even tho you have an ectopic?
I hope it's a good sign!

Keep those good vibes coming! :hugs:


----------



## anchor08

Yes, that's GREAT news on the hcg! Keep us posted.


----------



## pola17

Thanks! :happydance:
In an hour I have an ultrasound... Im nervous, and excited! Im just hoping for the best! :D


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola Those numbers are GREAT!! FX for the ultrasound to go good. 

Went and had my pregnancy test done at the doctors lab, I was told that it should only take 5 minutes to get results and so I waited. 30 minutes later I got the envelope that confirmed I'm pregnant!! Whoop Whoop!! I was really nervous. So I got my first appointment made for December 26! I'll be about 8 weeks by then. I really hope we get to have an ultrasound then. They also already scheduled my follow up appointment for the 25 of January, and I'll be 12 weeks then. I'm soo excited these next two weeks are gonna be so slow. 

Hope everybody else is doing good.


----------



## pola17

:happydance: yaaay for you! Thats great news!!!

Ultrasound was good... we saw gestational sac, but they saw some blodd underneath it... which means a miscarriage threat, so I just need to keep on taking progesterone, and keep on bed rest... Dr. said it should be enough!

Ultrasound suggest Im late in my 4th week, and he wants me to take another ultrasound in 10 days to double check its not a blighted ovum, but the fact that we saw a gestational sac, and theres no ectopic, made my day! Im happy, and I cant wait for the 2nd!

Heres the pic of my gestational sac! lol! https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/balik4tasemana.jpg.html


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh Pola thats such good news!! So did you maybe just implant later than you thought or ovulated later maybe?


----------



## pola17

Yeah! Any of those 2 options! :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Great news pola - I hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## anchor08

Congratulations, rest well!


----------



## Halliwell

Congrats Pola!!! keep us updated!


----------



## pola17

I will!!!! :happydance:


----------



## benjismom

Hey everyone, its been a while, this week i had to go to hospital due to severe lower abdominal pain.. i was scared i was losing the baby. I didnt have any blood to that was a good sign. the ER did an ultrasound and confirmed the baby is safe and okay but 3 days later im still in pain... they told me all my tests are cleared.. i dont know what to think :(

I hope everything is okay with me *sigh*

How is everyone else doing and feeling? my sickness is progressing and im feeling nauseous more often but its usually just dry heaving. I hope this clears up soon I dont enjoy this morning sickness stuff.... i didnt have it much with my son so im not used to it


----------



## pola17

Phew! Good to know your little bean is ok!

I'm all right! Today I didn't wake up with nausea, but it usually kicks at the evening! :)


----------



## lilbeanfolk

lovestory said:


> How is everyone doing?? I started feeling sick for the first time yesterday and then today throughout the day... Just hoping it doesn't get as bad as it was with my first. ALTHOUGH, it gives me more hope that our daughter will have a baby SISTER! They will be 21 months apart.
> 
> Has anyone told family/friends? We are going to tell our parents this week. We are flying to England to see hubby's family and our daughter will be wearing a big sister shirt when we get off the plane! It will be pretty cute. We figure, we would tell them if something went wrong anyway so we wanted to let them know.
> 
> Hope you're all feeling well! And if not, it's for an amazing outcome!

Was your DD a November baby?? Brie was 11-6-11 :) Now were on to number two, haven't had an ultrasound yet, but hopefully soon, I can't wait to see the little bean!


----------



## Sweetkat

Have awful back cramps. Almost doubled up in pain. Lower back and a bit on my side. And really sick but can't even get up to be sick. Yikes


----------



## Sweetkat

That was one of the worst pains I have ever had in my life, back totally seized up and (tmi) throwing up bile. Feel like death is nigh.


----------



## Sweetkat

Cramps gone, changed status to feeling drunk. Mind you, it's not drunk as such, just constantly very very very hungover :). All the hangover symptoms minus the alcohol, I am a cheap date :)


----------



## lovestory

Lilbean-my daughter was born oct 20th of last year! I'm so glad I'm not feeling super sick because chasing her around is exhausted plus we are all jet lagged and my super sleeper at home will not let me leave her side here in England. I need a break! 

Benji-I had bad cramps with my daughter the first couple weeks. I used a heating pad which helped. One of the worst times was when I hadn't eaten in a while and that triggered severe cramping for some reason?! After eating and laying down I was better. 

Got an ultrasound, no heartbeat yet. Baby measured 5 weeks 5 days on Wednesday (we had no idea when to count from since this month was all off!) so we were two days off from what we thought. Getting another scan Jan 2nd when we get home. Hopefully see something then!


----------



## pola17

Oh, you'll definitely will see something!! :happydance:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Love story - bet we were chatting on here last time too!! There is a group if us that chatted here for November mommies and we still talk on Facebook and share stories, pictures, and updates. It's so great to see the kids growing up!! Ugh ditto don't want to jinx it but so happy I'm not having ms,Brie and work keeps me too busy. Have a wicked cold right now that is making it hard.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies glad to see everybody is doing good (besides some morning sickness) my lovely sickness decided to ashow up today while I was at work. Not very happy about that. But everybody there understands so that's good. My first appointment is a week from tomorrow and I can't wait! Really hoping we have an ultrasound. Be really disappointed if we don't.


----------



## pola17

Hey señorita! Nausea likes to show up when it shouldn't! :haha:
I hope you do get an ultrasound!!! :)


----------



## lovestory

Matts girl- is this your first? The first appointment (OBGYN if you're doing that) is kinda boring. It's just like a consultation where they talk about your pregnancy. The next one is where they will listen for a heartbeat which is really exciting. Generally you don't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks unless something is going on....just didn't want you to get your hopes up. But maybe your doc or midwife is different?!?

Lilbean- I was on a group that still keeps in touch too. It was crazy to go back to the doctor...seems like not long ago we were there for our daughter! We just didn't think it would happen so fast!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my! I really hope that's not the case. Everybody keeps telling me that they had a ultrsound at their first appointment(my friends and family) so really hoping that's the case. I do have my second appointment made already but that's over a month away and would hate to have to wait that long to hear the heartbeat.
Really wish this headache would go away and I could eat normal food. Not liking these crakers anymore.


----------



## pola17

FX´d you get an ultrasound!! :happydance:


----------



## anchor08

AAAAH! I just phoned the midwife my friend highly recommends, and she doesn't want to see me until 12-14 weeks. I knew it would be a little while longer, but that's way more than I expected! Only at 6+4 now.


----------



## pola17

Ugh, it sucks you have to wait!!! :(


----------



## Mattsgirl

Wow that it a really long time! its amazing to me how different some doctors are even though they're doing the same thing.


----------



## pola17

yeah! and its also very different on every country!!


----------



## anchor08

Yeah, I'm reading all these forums with ladies in the U.S. and U.K. and I didn't think South Africa would be so different. From what I'm hearing now from some South African friends is that 12-14 is a little late, but not too unusual, especially for an independent midwife who's not going to be doing bloodwork and scans anyway. I'm going to try to choose a gynecologist also (because I need it as a backup, and I'll want to get at least two scans anyway), so we'll see when they want me to come in. Hopefully a little bit earlier!


----------



## pola17

yeah! Maybe an OB/GYN can help you faster!

Good luck!! so youre in SA??? how awesome... Ive always wanted to go there!!!


----------



## benjismom

!!!WOOHOO heres my little peanut :happydance: 7 weeks 5 days done yesterday :)

Heart rate was 153bpm :thumbup:


----------



## benjismom

I wont see my Midwife until 10 weeks. I'm almost 8 weeks now... I've been seeing my family doctor since I found out at 4 weeks, she set me up with my prenatal bloodwork and my ultrasound i had yesterday.. every doctor is different I guess


----------



## pola17

cute ultrasound pic!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## benjismom

Thanks Pola :) it was really nice.. when i had my son they never let me see the screen and refused to print a picture.. so it was a wonderful treat to have both a peek AND 3 printed pictures :)

the place where i went though has a policy not to disclose gender to the patient... so when i got back at 20 weeks i wont find out :( which sucks unless i ask doctor for a different location or something.

We plan to get a 3D done for this one (i did with my son at 26 weeks to find out gender) so im going to do it again at 26 weeks for gender and a nice treat


----------



## pola17

What??!! Why wouldn't they tell you?? And why wouldn't they allow you to see! That's pretty harsh! :(


----------



## benjismom

I was only 16 when I had my son, I'm sure they thought bad things


----------



## pola17

what bad things would the think? At least you could see this LO!!!!
I have an ultrasound tomorrow, and Im very nervous... 9 days ago we only saw a gestational sac, but im earlier that what my ticker says, so I expect to see at least something! :/


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm sure you'll see something pola. Fx'd all good things!

That's terrible that they won't tell you the gender. That would make me so mad.

Afm still really nausous but getting a little better. I'm glad I'm really busy all week cuz it'll make the time til my doctors appointment go faster.


----------



## anchor08

Beautiful scan, congratulations! And good luck finding a more sympathetic ultrasound location, they sound mean! :)


----------



## anchor08

pola17 said:


> yeah! Maybe an OB/GYN can help you faster!
> 
> Good luck!! so youre in SA??? how awesome... Ive always wanted to go there!!!

I'm American, but I've been living in South Africa for 4 years so far. It's beautiful, you should definitely come some day! Cape Town has to be one of the top cities in the world.


----------



## pola17

When I worked for KLM, a few colleagues went, I saw the photos, and I'm dying to go there!

My scan is in an hour and a half. All night long I had nightmares, I'm very afraid and nervous, but soon I'll update you!


----------



## pola17

My LO seems to be having a good time in there! :happydance: we heard its little heart, and we're officially 6 weeks 0 days! 

I'll update my ticker once I get home!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Pola good news congrats!!! We got ours moved up by our sympathetic ob, noon on Xmas eve... Merry Christmas to me!!! Hoping everything looks good.


----------



## pola17

Ohhh you'll get the best Christmas present ever!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh Pola that's such great news! I'm so happy for you. So my sister had her appointment yesterday with the same doctor that I'm gonna see on Wednesday and she had an ultrasound so that means I should be getting an ultrasound too. I'm so excited! Next couple days need to go quickly.


----------



## pola17

How long until your appointment? I can't hardly wait! :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

It's Wednesday afternoon! I'm busting at the seems!


----------



## onebumpplease

Congrats Pola, am so delighted to see your good news :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

Thank you, girls!!! 

Just in case, I wish you all a Merry Christmas!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

So had my scan today... Right before I left work to go, went to the bathroom and I was bleeding. Was in tears, had the scan after a two hour wait, and the bean was thee heart beating at 110, md put me on progesterone and I see her again Friday. But I'm still bleeding bright red with clots, so sad and scared.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: oh, you must be so scared!! But the good thing is that LO was ok!
Perhaps they are considering you have an hematoma? When I got it, I investigated and it said you can bleed, but progesterone keeps the baby safe!!!

I hope it's nothing serious! :hugs: merry Christmas!!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Thanks pola.. Yeah scared for sure. They didn't say anything about a hematoma and worried to take the meds as she said they could make u sick, but will do what I need to.


----------



## pola17

What's supposed to make you sick? If it is progesterone, I'm still taking it, and it helped baby and me A LOT!! 

Take the meds, you will see change soon... Progesterone is just wonderful!


----------



## Halliwell

Merry Christmas girls!

I spent Christmas in hospital as in the morning I had severe cramps and bleeding my cervix isstillclosed and my hcg levelsare1200asof yesterday.They couldn't see anything on the ultrasound so I have to go back after a blood test tomorrow to see if my levels have dropped. They don't know if its miscarriage or if its just to early to see it. Still got cramps and light bleeding. Justa tad worried


----------



## pola17

:hugs: sorry for that!! I think 1200 is still too early to know. I barely could see a gestational sac at 1600

Good luck!!!


----------



## Halliwell

Really? Well that makes me a little bit happier. Although I am nearly 7 weeks I thought I should be a lot higher then 1200


----------



## pola17

Maybe you're earlier than you thought. According to my LMP, I should be nearly 9 weeks, but it turns out I ovulated much later!!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

pola17 said:


> What's supposed to make you sick? If it is progesterone, I'm still taking it, and it helped baby and me A LOT!!
> 
> Take the meds, you will see change soon... Progesterone is just wonderful!

Yes it was progesterone, but it's too late now. I miscarried. Thank you for your kind words and support. Hopefully I will see you girls again soon. H&H 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

What???!!! Oh no!!!! 
:hugs: I'm looking forward to see you again in here as soon as possible!!!! 
:hugs: I'm really sorry for your loss!! :cry:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so very sorry for your loss. We found out this morning that my sister who was 3 weeks ahead of me lost her baby as well. She was almost 11 weeks and the babys heart stopped at 8. She has to have surgery tomorrow. So mad my appointment today very nervwrecking. Because she had an ultrsound on Friday and the doc said everything looked great that it was just too early to hear the heartbeat(at 10 weeks) so she had another one today that showed the baby stopped growing 3 weeks ago. 

Afm my appointment went good. Got to see our little baby (the picture was a little fuzzy) but even though we didn't hear the heartbeat we got to see it on the screen. We have another ultrasound on the 8th which should be a lot better.


----------



## pola17

oh!! Im so sorry for your sis!! :hugs:

Can you share a pic of your ultrasound?? :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Absolutly! It might be a day or so before I have a chance to sit down at the computer and do it. Hope everybody is doing good. According to my blood work I might have an iron deficency so have to go in and have more blood drawn. And also had keytones in my urine so I need to start eat more because my body has gone into starvation mode.


----------



## pola17

Oh man!! That sucks!! :( is your nausea really bad?? :(


----------



## anchor08

Are you having trouble feeling well enough to eat? I hope that gets better for you!

Eight weeks today! Only 4-5 more until I get my first appointment...which is as long or longer than I've known I'm pregnant so far. I'm going a little crazy waiting, but I guess all I can do is assume that everything is going well.


----------



## Mattsgirl

There's really only been a few days when I was so nausous that I couldn't eat and hubby forced me to eat toast on those days. Its just we've been really busy and so I don't eat that often. But my body has gone from just nausous when I'm hungry to throwing up when I'm hungry. So I'll be going grocery shopping and buying lots of snack foods that I can put in my purse and eat throughout the day.

I would go insane if I had to wait that long for my appointment. I had a hard enough time waiting thefour weeks after I found out that I was pregnant.


----------



## pola17

Snacks are always a good idea. When you're hungry the nausea gets worst!!


----------



## Sweetkat

I had awful nausea for 2 weeks where was literally in bed all day. Am 9 weeks today and it has been much better for the last 3 days. Hopefully all those feeling awful will get better soon :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Having said that it's 5am and am awake cos feeling queasy :)


----------



## anchor08

Well, congrats on making it to 9 weeks and I hope things ease up for your very soon!


----------



## lovestory

Lilbean- So so sorry to hear about your loss...and on Christmas day. 

We just got home from England last night after almost 3 weeks of being away and I can not describe the amazing feeling it is to be home after living with in-laws...3 dogs...double bed with my DD sleeping with us every night!!! We have a scan in 2 hours to see if there is a heartbeat. I have had barely any symptoms so I have been preparing myself if something should be wrong. 

Hope you are all feeling okay!!! Hopefully your nausea will go away soon! 9 weeks I think the hormones are at their highest so you should get relief soon if you are feeling bad!!!!


----------



## pola17

Im sure your scan will go great! Dont worry!! :) keep us posted!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

How'd your ultrasound go?


----------



## Mattsgirl

So I finally got the time to post a pic of my ultrasound!! I was so excited to share it. I went to scan it into the computer and my stupid scanner stopped working. I was so mad! Some time electronics really irratate me. So fx we get it fixed within the next couple days.

Hope everyone is doing good. So excited only 3 more weeks and I'm outta the terrible first trimester!


----------



## pola17

aawww man! I really wanted to see your tiny baby!!
I want to move on the 2nd tri already! My nausea is getting worse! :wacko:


----------



## lovestory

We are officially having a baby! He/She has a heartbeat and beating strong at 176. Measuring at 9 weeks yesterday. I told the technician I was actually shocked to see a heartbeat...except the fact that I am starting to get a tiny bump. It took me about 8 months to look pregnant last time since I am 5'9'' and thin it just all stretched out so thats exciting!!! We are assuming it's a boy since the pregnancies are the complete opposite of each other!

How is everyone!?


----------



## pola17

Awww I'm glad you could see your LO!! Share the pic!

Yesterday I had an emergency ultrasound because someone hit our car, but LO is ok. This is what we got yesterday: https://https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/balik8semanas3dias_zps0a87391c.jpg.html


----------



## anchor08

Wow, glad you're okay and I hope you can get everything fixed without spending too much. Nice bonus in hindsight that you got another ultrasound pic, it's beautiful!


----------



## pola17

Thanks... actually it was a very "soft" accident... the car hit a car, then this car another car, and the other car our car but barely touched it... what worried us, is that DH had to hit the breaks really hard and the seat belt hurt my neck and part of my chest... he parked the car, and waited for the police to arrive to give his "testimony" as a witness... I was in the car with another friend, we stayed talking, then back home I slept, but the problem was when I woke up:
My whole body was in pain, like a truck hit me or something lol! When I asked my OB/GYN about how I could calm down the muscle pain, he asked me why, and when I said why, he asked me to get the ultrasound a.s.a.p... once we saw baby is ok, he pretty much said that about the muscle pain, I have to "suck it" :haha:
But its been a couple of days, and Im feeling better :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Glad you and the baby are ok Pola! That would scare the poop outta me. For some reason I can only look at your pics for like a second at a time but from what I saw it looks like a little baby.

Love story so glad everything went good and got to hear the heartbeat. I should get to hear mine on Tuesday.

AFM heres my pic. It's really fuzzy because its just a mobile ultrasound that they bring into the room and its an old machine. But the baby is all the way to the right and the other little circle is the yoke sac which she said should go away. Hope you ladies have a great day!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mattsgirl

Dang it!! it posted it upside down. So the baby i on the left but you get the idea.


----------



## anchor08

That's fun, maybe your baby is moving too fast to get a clear picture! :) 

I think the universe is getting its revenge on me for not having any nausea or morning sickness -- UTI! It hit yesterday (although in retrospect it started the day before and I should have picked up the signs earlier), and I had a few very painful hours last night! Antiobiotics, probiotics, Tylenol, and lots of fluids, and I'm feeling better now.


----------



## lovestory

pola- thats scary. glad everything is okay!

Matts girl- isn't it so great to see your baby!!! The ultrasound tech was telling me that at 10 weeks they look a lot more like a baby. Arms and legs are no longer buds! We didn't hear the heartbeat, she just told us the heartrate speed, we hopefully hear it on the 10th!...If you all get the first trimester testing you get to see the baby again soon! We don't do those extra tests because I want to assume all is well with the baby. Plus, what would you do if something was wrong? 

Has everyone started telling people!? Our parents know and 2 of my best friends, but thats it! I think its much easier to keep quiet the second time around!...although we are telling ONE of my three brothers today because he is one of my best friends and I just want to tell him and his wife!!!


----------



## pola17

woohoo!! Adorable scan pic!!! :happydance:

I cant believe I have to wait until the 28th for my next scan! :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola- I know after the one I have on Tuesday I probably wont have one for awhile unless something goes wrong. Which hopefully wont happen. 

Lovestory- I told both my sisters the day after we found out because they both knew we had been struggling for almost 2 years. Then we had to wait a week before we could tell our parents because his dad was outta town. But once we told them we told everybody. Everyone we know knew we were trying so every time they saw us they would ask if we were pregnant yet. So we figured if we waited to tell everyone and then something happened and they asked if we were pregnant yet I wouldn't be able to handle it. So we thought it would be better if people knew from the beginning that way if something bad happened they would know not to ask at that time.
We also decided not to do the 12 week testing. Either way it wouldn't matter we would keep the baby. At first I thought I would want to know to be emotionally ready but after taking the time to really think about it I figured it would just cause me a ton of stress and might make things worse.

I can't wait for Tuesday! It's driving me nuts! Mostly excited with a hint of scared.


----------



## anchor08

Well, bad news for me today -- blighted ovum. I thought at 9+5 I was past the point where that was possible (i.e. it would have terminated earlier), but sadly not. The gynae said that since I'm already bleeding there's a good chance I'll be able to pass the rest of the tissue naturally, so I'm taking pills for that and will go back in on Monday to check how it's progressing. Hoping to avoid a D&C.

All the best to all of you, thanks for your support, and hopefully I'll be dropping in here in a few months with better news.


----------



## pola17

oh anchor! :hugs: so sorry!!! We´ll miss you, and it´d be great to see you around here soon! :(


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh anchor I'm so sorry. Really hope you get that sticky bean very soon.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Well my due date got moved back 3 days. So official due date is August 11, 2013. Heres a pic of my little bean. Baby was moving around in there like crazy. Surprising that I can't feel that. DH was shocked at how much it looks like a baby.
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0002.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0









SCAN0004.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0









SCAN0003.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pola17

*high five* My due date is also August 11th! :happydance:


----------



## anchor08

Thanks so much Pola and MattsGirl, I've really enjoyed getting to chat with you a bit over the last few weeks, and I'm very excited for you both! All the best.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh yay pola!! That's so cool! Hopefully it doesn't get changed agai. But it was such a relief to see the baby jumping around in there. With a strong heartbeat of 182 beats a minute.


----------



## pola17

How exciting! I'm getting an emergency scan in a few minutes. About 2 hours ago I started getting strong AF cramps, and my OB/GYN asked me to go to the ER immediately!

They took a blood and urine sample. Let's see what happens. *bites nails*


----------



## pola17

I meant exciting you saw your LO jumping!!!


----------



## pola17

Just had my scan. LO is very much alive, but they saw liquid at my cervix, and they suspect vaginal infection..... Ugh


----------



## Rosie604

I am due August 7th ^_^ So excited. We had been trying for a little over a year. Congrats everyone =D


----------



## lovestory

So sorry Anchor!! Hopefully all those pregnancy hormones will help in the next couple months!! Good luck!

Congrats ROsie! Is this your first?

Went in to hear heartbeat yesterday with no luck since my uterus is tilted back...happened with my DD. We switched to the doctor who ended up delivering my first and she, unlike my first doctor had me get an ultrasound instead of going in to push up my uterus (which can be painful!) So we got to see baby again! Baby was moving around with the same 176 beats/min. 

Anyone have any new symptoms? I've got almost constant dull cramping which is stretching. I remember I think it can last for weeks!  

Haven't been able to stop eating!!! At 5'9'' and 125lbs I'm pretty aware of what I put into my body and I'm not kidding you...I'm eating like crazy. Can't stop!! The other day, my daughter and I went to noodles, I ate my meal and hers!! and then a bowl of cereal before bed! Haha my doctor thinks it could be all the testosterone! (thinking its a boy!) 

Hope you are all happy and well!


----------



## pola17

Im also getting the stetching pain... specially if I stand up too quickly, when I sneeze or cough...

My nausea is better, so I guess thats a "new symptom", but the rest is all same! :thumbup:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Glad baby is ok Pola. Sucks about the infection those are no fun. But exactly 7 months today untilbour babies are due!

Don't really have any new symptoms. Still some stretching pain, nausea has stopped, and boobs are sore off and on. But I do have a cold right now so that's no fun.


----------



## pola17

My nausea has gotten better as well! I read it's common at the 9th week


----------



## Mattsgirl

I spoke too soon its come back tonight. I feel terrible. I'm so ready for second tri.


----------



## pola17

lol, thats why all these weeks Ive been saying "never understimate the nausea" :haha:
When you think it´s gone, he decides to come back to haunt you! :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I was so happy because I haven't had any all week. Then BAM it hit me when I get home from work. At least it waited til I was home. Praying this doesn't last too long and this cold leaves soon.

How are you guys doing today?


----------



## pola17

Doing good!!! Just made a broccoli and carrot cream soup! Om nom nom!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hope everybody is doing good!! I think most of us are only like 3 weeks or less away from 2nd Tri!!


----------



## pola17

Yes, I can't wait!!!!!! *bites nails*


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies hope your doing good! 

The doctor prescribed me iron pills because mine was a little low. She told me to take 5 grams twice a day. Well I've been feeling kinda sick at night so I had stopped taking the second pill. Then yesterday I forgot to take it all together and my morning sickness was completely gone. It was funny cause at work my stomach growled because I was hungry and I got really excited because I didn't get nauseous I was hungry like a normal person. So I decided to stop taking them until my appointment on Friday and ask my doc what to do. Hopefully put me on a lower dose or something. 
Also I got a letter in the mail saying that everything on my ultrasound was perfectly normal and we have a healthy little baby. But it did say that I have a corpus luteal cyst on my right ovary which is just a collection of progesterone. This is normal and will go away around 12 weeks.
But also it said that the ultrasound confirmed my due date of August 8th. Even though the ultrasound technician said the 11th. So I'll wait to change my ticker again until I double check with the doc. But cool if it gets moved back.


----------



## Button1989

I'm due August 5th ... 13 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------

